# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acropora valida lilás

## Pedro Azevedo

Acropora valida lilás

----------


## Ricardo Santos

A da foto poderá ser uma _Acropora nana_  :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Aqui fica o meu contributo...

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira

O estado da mesma valida hoje  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A mim acontece-me sempre com a valida de a base começar a ganhar pontos brancos e acaba por ir toda embora.

Já dei banhos, procurei parasitas, tudo, mas so acontece com a valida...

----------

